# Almost Here But Borrowed A Unit Instead



## Graham and Dawn (Feb 23, 2014)

We are picking up a new Outback 298re that we ordered back in Feb this week. We were given a Lacrosse Luxury Lite Touring Ed as our weekend loaner. Needless to say , that rv was a dumpster fire in regards to quality. Cheap cheap cheap, and the city water when hooked up proceeded to flood the rear bedroom. After 3 hours of shop vac time we got it dried out. Now I'm taking delivery in a few days and I'm paranoid about what to expect with our new unit. Any stories out there to put our minds to rest?

Thanks


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Grab the PDI document from the link in my signature.

Plan on spending 4 hours completing it. This will help find all the little things that might have slipped by during manufacturing of the trailer.


----------



## Graham and Dawn (Feb 23, 2014)

I love this. I'm a former airline pilot so I really appreciate checklists. The RV dealer can't be faulted for not having our unit on time. Such is life. The winter in Indiana has delayed all the units from coming down south in a timely manner. I will go over this checklist and thoroughly go through it before and during the inspection. Thanks. We should be getting it today or tomorrow..maybe Wednesday. I will warn my wife about the inspection and the time it will take.

I can't wait to see the look on the PDI inspector's face when I whip this checklist out.

Too bad so sad,

he he 
Graham


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Graham and Dawn said:


> I love this. I'm a former airline pilot so I really appreciate checklists. The RV dealer can't be faulted for not having our unit on time. Such is life. The winter in Indiana has delayed all the units from coming down south in a timely manner. I will go over this checklist and thoroughly go through it before and during the inspection. Thanks. We should be getting it today or tomorrow..maybe Wednesday. I will warn my wife about the inspection and the time it will take.
> 
> I can't wait to see the look on the PDI inspector's face when I whip this checklist out.
> 
> ...


There are thousands of towable RV's sitting on the lots of various RV transport companies here in Elkhart County just waiting to be shipped out. All those RV transport companies have "drivers wanted" or "owner/operators needed" signs posted. The RV companies, including Keystone, closed several times this winter due to the extreme winter weather we had, and they're still trying to get caught up on orders. Hopefully you get yours soon. Enjoy your new Outback!

Todd


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Graham and Dawn said:


> I love this. I'm a former airline pilot so I really appreciate checklists. The RV dealer can't be faulted for not having our unit on time. Such is life. The winter in Indiana has delayed all the units from coming down south in a timely manner. I will go over this checklist and thoroughly go through it before and during the inspection. Thanks. We should be getting it today or tomorrow..maybe Wednesday. I will warn my wife about the inspection and the time it will take.
> 
> I can't wait to see the look on the PDI inspector's face when I whip this checklist out.
> 
> ...


When I bought my Outback, I sent the dealer the PDI. This gives them a heads up you are going to need a lot of time...and it allows them to use it as well. While "surprise" is funny...you might be better served by letting them know ahead of time what you're preparing to do.

enjoy the new outback!!!


----------



## Graham and Dawn (Feb 23, 2014)

> When I bought my Outback, I sent the dealer the PDI. This gives them a heads up you are going to need a lot of time...and it allows them to use it as well. While "surprise" is funny...you might be better served by letting them know ahead of time what you're preparing to do.
> 
> enjoy the new outback!!!


Good suggestion. I will send this ahead of the visit.

Thanks,

G & D


----------



## Graham and Dawn (Feb 23, 2014)

> When I bought my Outback, I sent the dealer the PDI. This gives them a heads up you are going to need a lot of time...and it allows them to use it as well. While "surprise" is funny...you might be better served by letting them know ahead of time what you're preparing to do.
> 
> enjoy the new outback!!!


Good suggestion. I will send this ahead of the visit.

Thanks,

G & D


----------

